# Calls To The U.S.



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

has anyone used the a device called " Magic Jack" to make free phone calls back to the U.S.? if so please share your experience


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

I use one when traveling, it works well. Sometimes it is as clear as a regular telephone line and other times it can be like a cell phone in a bad area. It seems to depend on things like the computer, the phone and the internet connection. The sound quality on Vonage is much better and you don't need to have your computer running to use it but it costs around $300/year versus $20 for the MagicJack. The MagicJack is well worth the price.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Yahoo Phone. If your number is in the US it's a penny a minute. Calling Mexico and other countries is 2 cents. 800#'s are a free. You just deposit $10 via credit card and it sits there 'till you use it. Just need a good headset. Google and MSN may have similar services


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't forget about Skype!


----------



## wcbuckner (Nov 11, 2009)

Silence820 said:


> has anyone used the a device called " Magic Jack" to make free phone calls back to the U.S.? if so please share your experience


Yes, my friend (snip) works out of his home here in Puerto Vallarta and (snip) uses multiple Magic Jacks. He has one hooked up to a cordless phone, which I've used, and it works flawlessly.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

The quality of your voip call depends 99% on the quality/bandwidth (download *AND* upload) of your internet connection...


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I use MagicJack regularly when working in DF. The service is generally reliable, but does assume that you have a reliable Internet connection. Ocassionally I will have dropped calls and other problems using TelMex/Infinitum in Mexico City. but these seem to be related to problems with the Internet service in DF.


----------



## Gordito (Nov 26, 2009)

I use Skype and it works great. I signed up for the service Mexico unlimited for $5.95 per month. I can make as many calls as I want from my computer to landline and its only the $5.95 monthly fee. The calls are clear and crisp.


----------

